

Tunneling KFC To Gazans Craving The World Outside - murtali
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/16/world/middleeast/tunneling-kfc-to-gazans-craving-the-world-outside.html?hp&_r=0

======
murtali
This bizarrely reminds me of the SouthPark episode on KFC.

